# POC helmet choice



## billiegoat

I know all of the helmets meet the requirements and are deemed "safe," but is one helmet safer than others? I read something that said the Octal, despite not having SPIN/MIPS, was "safer" than some of the helmets with SPIN/MIPS. For example, is the Ventral Air SPIN better than the Omne Air SPIN because it covers more head area, or scored better, or whatever? I am not talking aero or weight or ventilation, but safety and protection.

So, long story short, Octal vs Ventral Air SPIN vs Omne Air SPIN for safety.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

I don't know... buy I like my POC octal helmet, so far has been the best fitting helmet I won :thumbsup:


----------



## 9W9W

Same here! 

I had some Bell, Giro and Specialized helmets and the POC Octal is by far the best fitting, and frankly best finished helmet. I have a giant head and it works. The Specialized didn't fit right and I found the finishing and hardware to be subpar (the to previous top end Giro). Now, I know the Prevail is worn by something like 75% of the peloton, but still, way too much open Styrofoam and thin harness plastics for my taste.


----------



## EmmaQ

9W9W said:


> Same here!
> 
> I had some Bell, Giro and Specialized helmets and the POC Octal is by far the best fitting, and frankly best finished helmet. I have a giant head and it works. The Specialized didn't fit right and I found the finishing and hardware to be subpar (the to previous top end Giro). Now, I know the Prevail is worn by something like 75% of the peloton, but still, way too much open Styrofoam and thin harness plastics for my taste.


Super! Thanks for the advice! I’ll tell my husband, maybe such a helmet will suit him too. Now we have a problem to choose the right one


----------



## colombo357

billiegoat said:


> I read something that said the Octal, despite not having SPIN/MIPS, was "safer" than some of the helmets with SPIN/MIPS.


Who said that? POC? 

I'm sure SPIN helmets are plenty safe and have certain advantages, but to say they're outright safer than MIPS is baloney, as this type of thing is extremely difficult to quantify.


----------



## TDI Hoo

I have a POC Ventral Spin. This is my second one. Last May another cyclist cut me off when we were riding nearly 20 mph, and I had a concussion with a small intracranial hemorrhage and a pelvic ring fracture. He passed me on the right and turned left in front of me, thinking there was a left turn. (It was in 3 blocks). I was unconscious at the scene for 3 minutes. I was fine by the time the rescue squad got there. 22 others on the group ride saw the accident. My head hit the road extremely hard. I hit the right side of my head exactly where POC thickened the helmet. The helmet was destroyed. POC gave me 50% off on another helmet even though there is no replacement policy in the USA. Check out the Virginia Tech Bike Helmet ratings for at least some additional info. POC Octal without Spin is highly rated. Eventually they will test a POC helmet with SPIN. I am confident, based on my buddies riding with me, that the POC Ventral Spin saved my life. No one knows in every situation which helmet is best. The makers of MIPS sued POC for SPIN. They settled out of court. Must be at least good enough to sue them, right? 
https://www.helmet.beam.vt.edu/bicycle-helmet-ratings.html


----------



## billiegoat

colombo357 said:


> Who said that? POC?
> 
> I'm sure SPIN helmets are plenty safe and have certain advantages, but to say they're outright safer than MIPS is baloney, as this type of thing is extremely difficult to quantify.



No. I read that on a review type of site. I do not remember where or which one, but I'll try to find it. 

Ultimately, I went with a POC Ventral Air SPIN. I figured, maybe incorrectly, that it covered more of my head than the Omne Air SPIN, so was "better." Maybe even the fact that it covers more is wrong as well. But it doesn't matter, because I love the helmet. Very comfortable and I can for sure feel air going over my head. It seems I can also kind of control that by looking down a little bit, so that comes in handy.


----------

